# Suche AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE C3



## CoDBFgamer (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche ein AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE C3 (funktionsfähig).

Hat jemand etwas anzubieten?

CoDBFgamer


----------

